# Cummins Ram Transmission problems



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

I started having problems with my transmission lockup converter engaging and disengaging at highway speeds for no apparent reason. I went to a transmission shop and they said it was the transmission. $4500 dollars later and I still have the same issues, I have tried everything other than replacing the PCM. Just curious to see if any one else has encountered this problem or have a resolution for it. I am about ready to sale the truck I am so frustrated with it. 

1994 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD


----------



## olemiss74 (Dec 3, 2008)

did the tranny shop rebuild or replace the transmission and do you know if the original converter was actually replaced?


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

They rebuilt it, and yes the torque converter was replaced with a low stall billet converter.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

For $4500 I would think they would warrant their work. Have they given you any explaination as to why the problem still exists?? It seems like a pretty costly misdiagnosis.

You didn't mention mileage or condition of your vehicle. 

It could be the PCM....... or it could be a shorted/broken wire involving the OD over-ride, that is if you have an electronic over-ride system. 

I would think that if the PCM was at fault there would be a code thrown and your check engine light would be on.


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

The transmission shop supposedly ran diagnostics while driving the truck to see what the computer was doing. They say the computer is telling the converter to disengage, but they do not know why. As far as the truck goes it is in great shape other than paint which has the paint peel problem that occurred in the early and mid 90's. No modifications have been made to the engine and it has 240,000 miles on it. No codes have been thrown by the computer and the problem is erratic. I have often wondered if it due to transmission temperature as the temperature barely reaches 120 degrees at highway speeds.

Think I will try the manual lockup switch setup and see if I still have the same issues.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I knew more about the tranny controls for your Ram..... I am very familiar with Ford truck/van trannies and the controls. 

My E350 has a manual over-ride button on the end of the shifter, which will engage/disengage the OD or lockup feature. The wires in the control are very thin and will eventually break and send sporadic signals to the PCM. 

I did see a control solenoid from NAPA but this should have been checked/replaced with the rebuild.

Keep us posted.
SABL


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

yes the lockup solenoid was replaced during the rebuild. It is strange because it may go a day or two without acting up, then it will consistantly act up for miles or days. I give up trying to diagnose and figure I will drive until it dies. Forgot to mention the transmission has about 30,000 miles on it. Wished I would have thought of sticking a 6spd manual in it the first time instead of rebuilding the auto.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Only one other thing I can think of..... check the electrical connections at the tranny. Make sure the locking tabs and "O" ring/s are in good shape. Make sure no corrosion is present and apply dielectric grease to all terminals/contacts. Put a little of the same grease on the "O" ring and reconnect and see what happens.


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for ideas, I think I am just going to install a manual lockup switch for now, and at a later date either junk the automatic or buy a pickup when the time arises.


----------



## don1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

them years always sucked why i dont no 94 thru 2000's


----------



## 2strokedetroit (Dec 15, 2008)

A. Its a mid 90s dodge horse **** years for the dodge drive train! B. how long have u had the vehicle? when did it start? or has it done it the whole time u had it?


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had the vehicle for about 3 years. It started about a year and a half after I bought it, then I had the transmission rebuilt, did not fix the problem. Anyhow I installed the manual torque converter lockup switch and that has fixed the problem. I am assuming that it is probably a tps issue but I am tired of dumping money into when nobody can seem to figure it out. But for now I will use the switch and not worry about the rest. Thank you everyone for your insight.


----------



## longjos (Apr 3, 2009)

I had this problem show up twice on my '99 2500. Both times I was able to fix the problem by giving all battery terminals a good cleaning. The first time it was obvious there was arching as the battery terminal was pitted. The second time the terminals didn't look that bad, but after ruffing up the contacts with a wire brush and reassembling the lockup problem went away.


----------



## RRowlette (Nov 29, 2008)

I have tried that also. I don't know what has been causing the issue is the computer. I installed the manual lockup switch for now and when the time comes I will convert to a manual.

Thank you all for your input it has been helpful.

Randy


----------

